# Narrowness



## simonali (18 Apr 2008)

Why is the board so narrow. I have 70mm of empty space on each side of the bit with the writings in it!


----------



## domtyler (18 Apr 2008)

simonali said:


> Why is the board so narrow. I have 70mm of empty space on each side of the bit with the writings in it!



Not everyone has a widescreen monitor!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (18 Apr 2008)

Maybe for advertising potential.


----------



## yenrod (18 Apr 2008)

CLick

start;

control panel;

display;

settings;

...then, slide the slider to about 800x600 !


----------



## Shaun (18 Apr 2008)

That's pretty much it, it's designed to fit an 800 x 600 desktop. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## simonali (19 Apr 2008)

I don't have a widescreen monitor, but it is set to 1280x1024. I use another forum that uses this software (this is vbulletin?) and they have a flexible width option. It might be a hack though, as I know there are loads available?


----------



## domtyler (19 Apr 2008)

simonali said:


> I don't have a widescreen monitor, but it is set to 1280x1024. I use another forum that uses this software (this is vbulletin?) and they have a flexible width option. It might be a hack though, as I know there are loads available?



I use about four different monitors at home and at work ranging from the old laptop in the living room to a large widescreen monitor upstairs. On the widescreen it can be a bit annoying, but on the laptop it's just fine.

I guess it would be nice to be able to adjust the width if you really wanted to, for instance if you only accessed via widescreen, but I personally wouldn't bother.


----------



## Shaun (19 Apr 2008)

It might be a CSS style option - one setting for x pixels wide, one for 100%, etc.

I'll have a look and see if it's something that is easy to add. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## simonali (21 Apr 2008)

I know the system admin on the site I mentioned and can ask him about it if you like? The 2 widths are called fixed and fluid.


----------



## Night Train (24 Apr 2008)

I like this width, it is easier to read like newspaper columns.


----------



## domtyler (30 Apr 2008)

I agree, it would be nice to have the option to turn on this fluid width system, but it might be nice to just be able to leave it as it is at the moment too, which works on most screens just fine.

On a similar vein, would it be possible to have a mobile version of the site so that it will display on a mobile phone screen? At the moment it comes up with some error message about being too large.


----------



## Shaun (30 Apr 2008)

I've done a quick-and-dirty editing job on the CC styles and you can now chose from the following:

Default (770 pixels wide)
100% - Will use 100% of available screen width
90%
80%
70%
60%

I haven't gone into any sort of detail modifying forms, etc. to expand / contract them, but if anyone notices anything _not working_, just let me know.

Cheers,
Shaun

PS. Chose your style using the drop-down at the bottom left.


----------

